# Ban on wild animals in circuses blocked



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

for the 12th & final time  FFS Don't these people have hearts

Ban on wild animals in circus blocked by Tory backbenchers - Home News - UK - The Independent

,


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

No they don't have hearts Noushka.

Even Ringling Bro's and Barnum and Bailey circuses, in the USA, are going to phase out their elephant acts by 2018 and send the elephants to sanctuaries although how that takes 3 years is beyond me.They should let them go now. Circus animals have miserable lives full of pain and suffering and they should all be allowed to live out their lives in peace at sanctuaries, far away from their sadistic trainers :sad:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah! Just when you think you're getting somewhere, you get nutted in the face by the caring side of Conservatism - again ...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Same old same old, seems anything to do with animal issues, in spite of public 
protest and scientific evidence its ignored and they think they know best!!

Obviously Animals in any shape or form and their suffering and persecution and the public dont matter.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Given the groundswell of public distaste, it might better serve the long term survival prospects of circuses to universally adopt a 'no animals' policy voluntarily.

I think the concept of circuses in general is 'of a bygone age'. This 'attitude' by the backbench Tory MPs is only going to further the decline of what remains of the industry.
We live in more enlightened times. Humiliation and confinement of beautiful creatures for the spectacle of human 'entertainment' is no longer acceptable to the thinking majority.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I absolutely hate circuses, always have.

When my Sons were young, they were never taken to a circus.

The sight of lions being made to sit on boxes and elephants paraded round makes me want to weep.

Have we not progressed enough to see how barbaric this all is?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LynnM said:


> No they don't have hearts Noushka.
> 
> Even Ringling Bro's and Barnum and Bailey circuses, in the USA, are going to phase out their elephant acts by 2018 and send the elephants to sanctuaries although how that takes 3 years is beyond me.They should let them go now. Circus animals have miserable lives full of pain and suffering and they should all be allowed to live out their lives in peace at sanctuaries, far away from their sadistic trainers :sad:


Heartless, arrogant & unprincipled - basically rotten to the core.

Don't know whether you've seen this petition Lynn? its urging Ringlings to release them now. Urge Ringling Bros. to Stop Cruel Elephant Acts NOW?Not in Three Years! | Action Alerts | Actions | PETA India, Mexico & several other countries have already banned wild animals in circuses - its shameful that our country & the USA are so backward!



Knightofalbion said:


> Ah! Just when you think you're getting somewhere, you get nutted in the face by the caring side of Conservatism - again ...


and right across the world, from Harper in Canada to Abbott in Australia.:thumbdown:

.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Same old same old, seems anything to do with animal issues, in spite of public
> protest and scientific evidence its ignored and they think they know best!!
> 
> Obviously Animals in any shape or form and their suffering and persecution and the public dont matter.


There is no democracy, the badger cull fiasco has opened my eyes to that fact. The blatant lies & shameless corruption they will stoop to to push through such a bankrupt policy has been astonishing. I don't know if you're up to date on the shambles SDH, but if not heres a little run down of recent events. Liz Truss assured the NFU the cull will be rolled out while at about the same time Natural England said the pilot licence may be revoked  The NFU propaganda machine claim (failed) cull is reducing TB even though theres no evidence & pilots were only to test freeshooting method & not effectiveness of disease control anyway.

The only thing that has actually saved any badgers is activism from the Sabs, protestors & wounded badger patrollers - protest marches, public outcry, the outrage of the scientific community, all the scientific evidence have all been ignored.

.

.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Strange democracy we have when 3 MP`s can repeatedly block a bill that 90% of the public agree with. Like Hunting with dogs, Trophy hunting,Badger culling,Dog fights,Live exports and many many more practices, animals in Circuses have no place in our society. Just hope voters who care for animal welfare carefully consider this come May 11th.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It should go through on a majority vote, never mind the 3 other psychopaths vote, really all they want to do is cause suffering,disgusting, i just hope May 7th sees an end to these psychos


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Roger Downes said:


> Strange democracy we have when 3 MP`s can repeatedly block a bill that 90% of the public agree with. Like Hunting with dogs, Trophy hunting,Badger culling,Dog fights,Live exports and many many more practices, animals in Circuses have no place in our society. Just hope voters who care for animal welfare carefully consider this come May 11th.


 Its the 21st century and animal welfare is going backwards not forwards, heart breaking and terrifying for those of us who love animals. I have never felt more desperate to see the back of a government in my life, i really hope all the kind people will think about the animals.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Its the 21st century and animal welfare is going backwards not forwards, heart breaking and terrifying for those of us who love animals. I have never felt more desperate to see the back of a government in my life, i really hope all the kind people will think about the animals.


I don't believe that is so. What you must remember is that people are 'products of the Age'. They've grown up with the old traditions as being the accepted norm.

Tradition does not make something right. The old ways are being challenged. 
New thinking and new understanding are coming to the fore. This is an age of enlightenment.

Progress may not, at face value, be being made as quickly as one might like, but it is being made. 
It is up to all caring people to keep on exposing the grim reality, and promoting a higher truth and exemplifying a more compassionate way of living.

Not so long ago there were many people who condoned the slave trade and obstructed the Abolitionist Movement at every turn, but eventually right won. Right always wins in the end.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Heartless, arrogant & unprincipled - basically rotten to the core.
> 
> Don't know whether you've seen this petition Lynn? its urging Ringlings to release them now. Urge Ringling Bros. to Stop Cruel Elephant Acts NOW?Not in Three Years! | Action Alerts | Actions | PETA India, Mexico & several other countries have already banned wild animals in circuses - its shameful that our country & the USA are so backward!
> 
> ...


Thank you Noushka, I signed it a few days ago.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> I don't believe that is so. What you must remember is that people are 'products of the Age'. They've grown up with the old traditions as being the accepted norm.
> 
> Tradition does not make something right. The old ways are being challenged.
> New thinking and new understanding are coming to the fore. This is an age of enlightenment.
> ...


What I meant was, animal welfare has gone backwards under this government KOA. The badger cull has triggered a steep rise in wildlife persecution - just as was predicted. More animals are being experimented on than ever before Lab tests on animals highest since UK records began despite Tory promise to clamp down - Mirror Online. Loads more depressing examples. I know most people are decent human beings but when you have a cruel and arrogant minority in power the majority are voiceless.

.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I take your point. I'm not surprised at anything, except that they didn't try to bulldoze a repeal of the Hunting Act through Parliament.

The LibDems also supported a badger cull if you recall, so that one was always going to happen.

Lets just diplomatically say that I'm hoping to see some new faces in Government come the summer ...


----------

